# Bit to buy ?



## dicynd (Jun 8, 2015)

I will be using a Craftsman 171.25444 Router Table with a Craftsman 315.17460 Router.

I need to pot a "notch" in one edge of a standard Doug Fir KD 2x4 ( 1 1/2" x 3 1/2" )
I want the notch to be 1/4" deep by 3/4" wide along the 1 1/2" side. I will be doing this to pieces approx. 2ft long and there will be a good number of them.

VERRY much a novice and don't have a clue as to which bit to use. Would prefer to do it in just one pass.

Thank you !! :smile:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dicynd said:


> I will be using a Craftsman 171.25444 Router Table with a Craftsman 315.17460 Router.
> 
> I need to pot a "notch" in one edge of a standard Doug Fir KD 2x4 ( 1 1/2" x 3 1/2" )
> I want the notch to be 1/4" deep by 3/4" wide along the 1 1/2" side. I will be doing this to pieces approx. 2ft long and there will be a good number of them.
> ...


First, welcome to the form. 
The router you are using is most likely takes a 1/4" diam. shank bit, so I would recommend a 3/4" diam. straight bit.
Set up the fence center of the bit, this will give you a 3/8" wide cut and raise the bit 1/4". Make that cut, then move the fence 3/8" more away from the center of bit and make the last cut. 

I am not sure which way you are making the cut, but this will work if it is on the flat or on the edge..


Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, any straight cutting bit that is 1/4" diameter or larger will do the job in multiple passes. To avoid tear out use a backer board to support the wood. You can also make the simple push block shown with a piece of 1"x4" (or larger) and a shaker peg for a handle. You can rotate this push block once you can no longer use the edge and make use of the other 3 edges before replacing the block.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Richard;

Two passes with your TS. One for the width and the second for the depth.
Make sure the small offcut falls away from the blade...not trapped between the fence and the blade. And don't stand behind the blade.
The router will do a prettier job but it'll take you way longer.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with the table saw, You can do it with the router easy enough but the table saw is just as easy and no need to buy a bit. However if you don't have one this would be a reason to buy a straight bit and start building up your collection.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Being a newbie with the router, I would not recommend trying to hog off the whole thing in one pass with a router. As stated above a table saw is the tool of choice, but it will take 2 passes for that also, unless you have a dado or box cutter blade then you could do it in one pass on the ole table saw.
It would be a good idea to use horizontal and vertical feather boards on the router table too,to hold the stock down and tight to the fence, along with a push block.

Herb


----------



## dicynd (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied !!
I don't have a table saw BUT do have a Radial Arm Saw that I could do similar cut with just "up side down" but she has been around the block since I bought her in 1977 ( + - ) My "boys" knocked her off the bench and onto the floor and she has never quite been ( if she ever was ) a precision tool since.
I "have" the router and thought I would give it a try. I'm working on "ruff stock" -- a 2x4 right off the floor at a big box store. the boxes that I am making are made to look "rustic" so "fit and finish" isn't much in the equation >


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

From what you say, I would not attempt the RA saw either, even if it was in good shape,and then only as a last resort. THe router is the way to go, preferably in a router table. Just make a safe set up and take more than one pass. Do all of them on the first set up, then move the fence and do the second cut on all of them.

What is that you are making, it looks interesting.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> What is that you are making, it looks interesting.
> Herb


no doubt about that....


----------



## dicynd (Jun 8, 2015)

For those of you who don't know "what" these are ! They are Rotary Hoe Wheels from farm implements. They come in an array of types and sizes.
I am a 70yo retired "city boy" from Seattle now living in Tucson, Az.. I saw my first one of these last August in an antique mall and thought that there might be something that I could "do" with it :--) It started as JUST a hobby then friends suggested that I show them at an "Art Show" and now they are calling me an "artist" which is much better that what some people have called me .
I have made about 35 different ones and currently have approx. 150 loose wheels in reserve of which 75 are different from one another.
A local craft beer brewery asked me to display some in their tasting area which is a very old converted open beamed farm equipment whse. next to the main railroad line through town. They are very appropriate for the setting. They are for sale there BUT I'm happy if they don't sell !! Don't want it to become a business -- want it to STAY a hobby :--)

IF anyone would like to see more pic's I have posted some on a Facebook account --- farm2art-tiques --- !!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Richards, those are really nice. I bet there are thousands of them lying around eastern Washington.

My wife is a CPA and she says that if you make it a business, you can write off tools purchases on your taxes. Hmmm... that gets me thinking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool....
well done too...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like those, good job on them too. Learned something new, Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool, Richard. You've made nice art pieces out of stuff that would just rust away somewhere. I like 'em. :yes4:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Richard; welcome!
I l really like those artfacts.
Selling some means you can buy _more_ stuff!!! Like tools!


----------

